# What are your favorite Quarter Horse studs?



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Specifically for barrels! I'm trying to learn more about bloodlines mostly. I'm wanting to breed/train horses for a living (or be an equine vet) so I'll just looking to learn more about bloodlines you look for in barrel horses. I know that I love Frenchmans Guy, even though I'm not a fan of Palominos!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

SBR Formula One. He isn't just barrels, but that's what I like about him, he is really the all around QH Stallion.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I do like a horse that can do everything, that's for sure. He is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

You'll never make money being a breeder. LoL. No offense, but it just doesn't happen.

and being a trainer...your going to have to be a top trainer with money earnings in NBHA or IBHA. Try to make it up into the standings. Its a tough life.

Your best bet is to get a degree and have horses being your "play-time" outside of work. Its a hard industry to break into, and you have to be one of the best all the time. Mentoring under someone for years is a great way to go about it...Again, its a rough life.

As far as bloodlines for barrels. Judge Cash is hot right now. Dash For Cash lines are always hot and well-known. Dash Ta Fame is a leading sire. First Down Dash is high on the list. Frenchmans Guy. Bugs Alive In 75 is a good old line. There are so many good lines. Cowbred x Racebred are some of the hardest running horses. And then there will be a Heintz 57 Grade that's going to smoke a barrel pattern and beat the best bred barrel horse out there.

Buy a copy of barrel horse world magazine. They list the top bloodline over the past decade.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I do plan on going to college ar A&M for Pre-vet (which is also an Animal Science degree, with equine science focus) that way I can either continue to vet school or go off on my own thing. I know breeding isn't huge money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I have my own favorite barrel stallions. 

Corona Cartel, Dash For Cash, and Frenchman of course. 

If you're a great trainer I would go that route to make money that way and if you want to breed on the side then you could do that on the side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

A friend of mine had a colt with Dash For Cash and that boy was quick, and very trainable. I'm really in love with SBR Formula One now that I checked him out. He's gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

lovesmydunny never be afraid to dream and dream big. It will take a lot of money to start either a training facility or breeding operation but it can be done.
Dash for Perks is a wonderful stallion but those Frenchmans Guy horses are winning big time. Firewater Flit is a great stallion to reference.
Good luck whatever you decide to do. If you believe you can do it then it is within your powers to make it happen. Remember that. Shalom


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> lovesmydunny never be afraid to dream and dream big. It will take a lot of money to start either a training facility or breeding operation but it can be done.
> Dash for Perks is a wonderful stallion but those Frenchmans Guy horses are winning big time. Firewater Flit is a great stallion to reference.
> Good luck whatever you decide to do. If you believe you can do it then it is within your powers to make it happen. Remember that. Shalom


Thank you, I appreciate the support. I can't bring myself to be a desk jockey because I know all day at work I'm going to be missing my horses. I want a job with horse contact on a regular basis, wether it be an equine vet, a boarding/breeding/training facility.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

I really like Bully Bullion type horses specifically a stallion standing in NY called Nexavar. He is a awesome stud and I have worked closely with quite a few of his off spring at the farm he lives at and all his babies are super trainable, level headed and boy are they quick.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I have always liked the AQHA race/barrel stallions of breeder closer to me. The offspring are lookers too Winther Horses - Quarter Horse Race Horses and Barrel Horses.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

What do you think of Huntin For Chocolate? A colt of his is for sell at the barn I ride at. My gosh, I love him. He's the sweetest thing. And he's HUGE, I mean he's 6 months old and at least 13 hands. He's a super cute sorrel with chrome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I really like Judge Cash, Corona Cartel, Bully Bullion, I like some Frenchman Guys direct babies but has to be crossed on an ALL run bred mare if you want anything with speed. I like the Jet of Honor horses, along with Biankus (both are popular up here in the Pacific North West). I like Dats a Frenchman and Frenchmans Biankus (full brothers). Bugs Alive in 75, Dash For Perks, Ninety Nine Goldmine...I am drawing blanks now lol.

But Dash Ta Fame is also popular....but I personally am not a fan of them...at all. Every single one I have been around is hot, dingy, quirky, hot, very sensitive (so you better get the training right the first time), hot. Did I say hot already?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't care for Dash Ta Fame either based on his pictures. Something about him I didn't care for the way he looked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Lovesmydunny, do not pass on a horse because of his picture. the performance record of his offspring proves his ability as a sire. That is what makes a stallion good or great not what he has won. Shalom


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh I know! I'm just saying he wasn't attractive to me. But looks don't run the barrels either lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm in love with SBR Formula One as well, and have been for a few years.
Don't ever give up on your dreams. I let people tell me for too long that you can't make a living off horses. It's a hard hard life and tough to break into, but with support and determination, anything is possible. Best of luck to you!


----------

